# Leaves turn purple then yellow.Whats wrong?



## mrmopar70 (Nov 1, 2011)

K here it goes. Been doing this for 15 yrs. All of a sudden when comes to plants finishing, the leaves turn purple, then start to turn yellow, but plant never fully completes finishing. Pots will stay wet for days, stops drinking, yet it regrows itself. What is going on. Some advice is appreciated.


----------



## Irish (Nov 1, 2011)

maybe you werent feeding enough Nitrogen in veg stage?


----------



## mrmopar70 (Nov 1, 2011)

K how much is to much in veg stage


----------



## mrmopar70 (Nov 1, 2011)

I use guano in soil. And how early can they get nitrogen. Plus the plants stop ripening. It seems to take 2 months to long.


----------



## getnasty (Nov 1, 2011)

Sounds like insects to me, check the underside of the leaves for any creepy crawlies. Purpling of the leaves sounds like a phosphorous deficiency, but it doesn't explain the plant not finishing. I think insects might have something to do with it not finishing, though... seems logical to me that the plant would start defending the insect attack instead of concentrating on finishing.


-nasty


----------



## mrmopar70 (Nov 1, 2011)

K to the mites. I have used everything. Azatrol, azasol, and every other bug defender. Azasol is crap. Any other products that work and don't cost a million.


----------



## mrmopar70 (Nov 1, 2011)

Where do you get phospherous. from. I use maxsea.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 1, 2011)

We really need to know way way way more about your grow to even begin to hazard a guess.  Tell us about your space, lighting, ventilation, medium, nutrients, strain(s), etc. etc.  The more we know, the better we will be able to help you.


----------



## mrmopar70 (Nov 1, 2011)

What provides phosphorus.


----------



## mrmopar70 (Nov 1, 2011)

Will orchid food help.


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 1, 2011)

mrmopar70 said:
			
		

> K to the mites. I have used everything. Azatrol, azasol, and every other bug defender. Azasol is crap. Any other products that work and don't cost a million.


 
floromite or forbid will take care of all your mite killing needs.  Just don't use it outside of veg.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 1, 2011)

When you look at fertilizer bottles and they have the initials NPK.. The P in the middle is phosphorus. Read on your orchid food and tell us what it says. 
Tell us lots more.


----------



## Irish (Nov 2, 2011)

regrows itself?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 2, 2011)

It definitely sounds like you have a Phospherous and/or potassium deficiency. It also sounds like you may have too much nitrogen in the soil as opposed to not enough. Having too much N in the soil can lock out the other two nutrients which are critical for flowering and finishing properly. If they are acting like they are revegging I would definitely think (barring other issues of light and temps, and PH being out of range) that N is too high.

But we must know the whole of your grow process as there can be many things going on there, and you don't want to just throw something at the problem until you are sure of the problem as that will just compound and complicate the issue.


----------



## BBFan (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks like the OP has left the building.  But I would say either too cold or mold.

This pic is of an outdoor from a few years back.  Everyone here that commented said it was "purpling" from cooler temps.  It was actually mold- lost the entire crop.
View attachment 179397


----------



## mrmopar70 (Nov 2, 2011)

So what is the best thing to use to boost the phosphate


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 2, 2011)

What type growing medium are you using? 
What type lights? 
What type of nutes are you using?
What strain is it?


----------



## Budders Keeper (Nov 3, 2011)

> Pots will stay wet for days, stops drinking,


This leads me to believe you have root problems. It happened to me before. Growth slows way down, medium never dries out, and leaves turn all kinds of colors. This may not be your problem but I thought I would throw it in the mix.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 3, 2011)

That would make sense BK. If they are getting root rot then they would not be able to take in the P that they need at a crucial time...Good catch


----------



## mrmopar70 (Nov 3, 2011)

What Should I Use To Help The Roots. All This Just Started Happening This Year. So I Am Stumped. I Am Weeding Out All The Strains That Are Doing This. But I Need To Know What The Best For Roots And For Phosphate


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 4, 2011)

The problem here is that we are only guessing by what you have told us. We really can't come up with solutions without knowing more about your grow setup. You need to give us the details of what you are doing and what you have been doing up to this point. I know security is an ever present issue but the details of your methods will not give away anything security wise.

That being said, you could try to get some chelated Phospherous and make a foliar spray to use on them to see if they perk up. If that helps, it still doesn't solve the problem, but it does give you a direction to look at


----------



## Irish (Nov 5, 2011)

i've been having excellent root growth with humboldt roots, root excelerator. good stuff, healthy roots. 

you will get better results by making teas by aerating with air stone in jug, on air pump, than simply mixing it in your soil in raw form. i use all organic compost i make, and i have two separate mixes for veg, and for flowering. 

15 years of grows ain't no newb, so whats different man? gotta be something you miscalculated in your soil when mixing. do you use one soil for veg and flower? do you flush on the switch to flower? what size pots? got good drainage? a pic is always boss to looking for help, but without one, we gonna need alot more info to help you. i'm still stumped on the part wher you say it regrows itself? that would be a light leak (i think) in your dark period, in which they will herm on you late flower most likely. < i hate to say that dirty dirty word, but we need you to help us to help you 70mopar...peace...


----------



## mrmopar70 (Nov 16, 2011)

Ok I have changed it up. I just bought power wash for the bugs, and for nutrients and my roots I started maxsea, soluble mycorrhizae, and  carbon max. Will keep u posted. Oh I guess power wash is th bomb for the little bugs. We will see.


----------

